# silent "s" (pronunciación)



## csisfun

_<<Nota de moderadora>>
Dos hilos sobre la pronunciación de 's' han sido juntados
Bevj_

Hi,

I heard a few Cubans and PRs on the radio and on the television, and I realised that they speak Spanish a little differently from the rest, as in they usually leave the "s" out of the word.

But that doesn't happen all the time, sometimes I can hear the "s" being said. Does anyone have any idea when they say the 's' and when they do not?

Thanks,
uzzy


----------



## begoña fernandez

csisfun said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I heard a few Cubans and PRs on the radio and on the television, and I realised that they speak Spanish a little differently from the rest, as in they usually leave the "s" out of the word.
> 
> But that doesn't happen all the time, sometimes I can hear the "s" being said. Does anyone have any idea when they say the 's' and when they do not?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jose


 
Hello Jose,
In a recent trip to PR I realized that they change R by L, that is, instead of saying, for example, "mi amor", they say: "mi amol" , just like Cubans, but I didn't notice they leave the "s" out of the words. 

They sound funny to Spaniards.
Regards,
BF


----------



## Enlasarenas

Hi there,

I'm aware of this dialectal difference since I have many Spanish-speaking friends from the Caribbean...



They don't actually drop the "s" in all contexts, but in certain ones and differently:

*1)* When it comes at the end of a word: las niñas = l*ah* niñ*aa* (the "aa" is longer and more open here to differentiate it from the singular case)
*2)* They aspirate it preceding other consonats and/or at the end of a syllable. Please refer to the following thread (it's under one of my posts):
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=47795

Saludoh dehde Ehpaña,

Arenaa


----------



## ladykb

Growing up with both puerto ricans and cubans i totally understand what you are saying. Even now my spanish carries that same accent
       ~Tami


----------



## csisfun

A ver a ver...

Graciah a todoh... this is going to be fun


----------



## Zaragoza463

I lived in Zaragoza Spain for four years (also where I studied Spanish) and now live and work in the U.S. in an area 50% hispanic, most of whom are from Puerto Rico, Cuba and the Dominican Republic.  Wonderful people...but it has been hard to get used to the switching of the 'r' and 'l' as mentioned above (like "vela" instead of "verdad") and the use of spanglish words.  What's hard to swallow is when you see things written like "por vapor" instead of "por favor."  The dropping of the 's' hasn't been hard for me as I got used to it while talking with my wonderful amigos de Andalucia.

Also, we have to sometimes be careful with word meanings.  Some words that I used freely in Spain I've had to now try not to use with my co-workers and clients.

It doesn't take too long to get used to once you mentally are able to switch the 'l' and 'r' back while listening. Good luck.


----------



## El Caribeño

The dropping of the 's' is very common (except for words that begin with s), as is the pronounciation of the sound "y" (como ayer, ella, etc.) as "jah."  I'm not sure if this is also common en España?


----------



## opomba

Hi!

Yes, it is common in a large chunk of Spain. It's like in England where not everyone has the same accent (compare: Liverpool, Manchester, London, the south of England...etc...). Also, the differences between all the accents in the USA. There are gigantic differences there, a New England accent compared to a Texan accent, a Brooklyn accent from a Buffalo accent, etc...

In Andalusia, the Canary Islands, Melilla and Ceuta (Spanish territory in Africa), they don't pronounce the 's' either, at the end of words. Sometimes, they don't pronounce the 'r' either. eg. "comE'", instead of "comer". 

We have to realize that the people in Puerto Rico speak that way for a reason. They are not physically incapable of pronouncing certain letters, they just don't. And part of the reason is because of the great influence immigration from the south of Spain had on these islands. And, the influence of other languages (English, French, etc...).


----------



## jmx

opomba said:
			
		

> In Andalusia, the Canary Islands, Melilla and Ceuta (Spanish territory in Africa), they don't pronounce the 's' either, at the end of words.


In fact the area for this is larger than you think. Roughly, Madrid and everything south of it. And it's not only at the end of words, it's at the end of any syllable. It's called "aspirar las eses y zetas".
.


----------



## gjoe

My Venezuelan and Cuban Spanish Teachers don't pronounce the "s" when speaking. Sometimes its very confusing. What's the history of this practice?


----------



## LaReinita

It seems like everybody does it these days. I have friends from Puerto Rico who do it and other friends from Panamá who also do it.  And yes it is very confusing for learners in the beginning.


----------



## Outsider

I'm not sure that they do drop the "s". At least some speakers pronounce it as an aspiration, I believe (as an English "h", in other words). This is a common sound change, s --> h. It's just their accent. Some accents of southern Spain actually have this feature, too.


----------



## Kangy

^ Yup!!!!!! 
It's our accent... in Argentina we normally turn final "s" sounds into "h" sounds, and sometimes in fast speech, the "s" sound just disappears.


----------



## JB

I am sure they pronounce the "s" when it starts a word--señor, Siéntense, etc.  

It depends on the country, the region, the type of speech (a formal vs. friends joking around at a party), the educational level, and so on. It also depends on where the "s" occurs in the word or phrase, and what letters precede or follow it. This not strictly a Spanish phenomenon, it is just that people usually don't notice what they do with their own language, only with "foreign" languages. In linguistics the term is _sandhi _(more info here)_._

One example from US English, the term "iced tea" (tea served over ice) has been pronounced like "ice tea" for so long, by so many, that I now see "ice tea" on menus and labels, and the next generation will never know it comes from a mistake.   . 

I think if you listen carefully, you will find that a medial "s" (in the middle of a word) tends to come out more like a very soft Spanish "j", so that "oscuro" does not turn into "ocuro", but rather "ojcuro". 

On the other hand , in Mexico, especially along the coasts, I hear "más o menos" come out as "maomeno". 

I know it is confusing. Imagine if a Spaniard studied English in Spain, then came to the U.S. and heard "runnin" instead of "running" or "You wanna go" instead of "Do you want to go", etc..


----------



## Jellby

Actually, the "lost s" can usually be found in the following consonant, as an aspiration. In Spanish, plosives (p, t, c) are not aspirated, but in accents where the final "s" vanishes, they can be aspirated if preceded by an "s". Representing this aspiration with an apostrophe:

oscuro -> o[c']uro, which is different from "ocuro" (more like "oguro")
césped -> ce[p']e, which is different form "cepe" (more like "cebe")
listo -> li[t']o, which is different from "lito" (more like "lido")


----------



## jmx

Jellby said:


> oscuro -> o[c']uro, which is different from "ocuro" (more like "oguro")
> césped -> ce[p']e, which is different form "cepe" (more like "cebe")
> listo -> li[t']o, which is different from "lito" (more like "lido")


Mmm... but woudn't it sound more like a reduplicated consonant ? Something like [okk'úro] or [lítt'o]. Also, I think that would correspond to western Andalusia and maybe Extremadura, while for example in eastern Andalusia and Murcia, with their open-closed vowels, they don't need to aspirate the following consonant. 

S-aspiration is a really complex phonetical phenomenon, it has lots of variants even in the same speaker. And then there are the socio-linguistic considerations, that make these ways of speaking be regarded as "normal" in some areas, and "colloquial" and even "vulgar" in some others.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Most people do it outside of Spain, at least. I have friends from Spain and they pronounce the 's'. Basque people also have an interesting Spanish accent.


----------



## mjmuak

jmartins said:


> Mmm... but woudn't it sound more like a reduplicated consonant ? Something like [okk'úro] or [lítt'o]. Also, I think that would correspond to western Andalusia and maybe Extremadura, while for example in eastern Andalusia and Murcia, with their open-closed vowels, they don't need to aspirate the following consonant.
> 
> S-aspiration is a really complex phonetical phenomenon, it has lots of variants even in the same speaker. And then there are the socio-linguistic considerations, that make these ways of speaking be regarded as "normal" in some areas, and "colloquial" and even "vulgar" in some others.


 
Yes, you are right, I am from Jaén and I do not _aspiro _the "s", in Jellby's examples I would duplicate the consonant following the "s".


----------



## San

jmartins said:


> Mmm... but woudn't it sound more like a reduplicated consonant ? Something like [okk'úro] or [lítt'o]. Also, I think that would correspond to western Andalusia and maybe Extremadura, while for example in eastern Andalusia and Murcia, with their open-closed vowels, they don't need to aspirate the following consonant.



That's true, it seems to be two different ways to make the plural in the andalusian accent. In the Western area and Southern Extremadura there is an aspiration every time you find and "s" at the end of the syllable. This aspiration affects  the following consonant if it is plosive. I can't hear any double consonant.


----------



## Kangy

jmartins said:


> Mmm... but woudn't it sound more like a reduplicated consonant ? Something like [okk'úro] or [lítt'o]. Also, I think that would correspond to western Andalusia and maybe Extremadura, while for example in eastern Andalusia and Murcia, with their open-closed vowels, they don't need to aspirate the following consonant.
> 
> S-aspiration is a really complex phonetical phenomenon, it has lots of variants even in the same speaker. And then there are the socio-linguistic considerations, that make these ways of speaking be regarded as "normal" in some areas, and "colloquial" and even "vulgar" in some others.



Yeah, I agree.
We also tend to double the consonants when the "s" sound vanishes.


----------



## teenymoreno

Puerto Rican Spanish was not only influenced by Spanish and French and all thos other Romance languages. It was also LARGELY influenced by the African slaves brought to Puerto Rico by the Spaniards because the Tainos were dying off, ravaged by smallpox and other diseases brought by the Europeans. There are words used in P.R. from the language of the Tainos. The most influential African tribe in Puerto Rico was the Kongo from Central Africa. In the Kongo Language there is no real "R" sound, so the "R" is turned into an "L" sound. There are no "S" sounds, so Puerto Ricans drop the "S" as the ends of words. The "D" sounds are also sometimes very soft or not pronounced at all. Like in P.R. "nada mas" would be "Na'ma'." There are many African words incorporated into the language as well, such as "tumbao'" which is a sort of slang for African sexiness.


----------



## xenon

jmartins said:


> In fact the area for this is larger than you think. Roughly, Madrid and everything south of it. And it's not only at the end of words, it's at the end of any syllable. It's called "aspirar las eses y zetas".
> .


So then doesn't it happen in more or less the entire Spanish-speaking world, apart from the northern half of Spain?


----------



## jmx

xenon said:


> So then doesn't it happen in more or less the entire Spanish-speaking world, apart from the northern half of Spain?


No, s-aspiration doesn't happen in most Latin American highlands, like most of Mexico, the andean highlands and maybe Costa Rica.


----------



## xenon

jmartins said:


> No, s-aspiration doesn't happen in most Latin American highlands, like most of Mexico, the andean highlands and maybe Costa Rica.


Okay, thanks for the info.


----------



## MarX

jmartins said:


> In fact the area for this is larger than you think. Roughly, Madrid and everything south of it. And it's not only at the end of words, it's at the end of any syllable. It's called "aspirar las eses y zetas".
> .


Today I just saw a relatively long reportage from Aiora in Comunitat Valenciana, and I noticed that they also dropped their S's.
It actually sounds pretty nice, somehow.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Lo and behold, Venezuelans also speak with those characteristics.  I've just heard president Hugo Chavez tell reporters he and King Juan Carlos who told he to shut up at the recent Ibero-American summit in Santiago de Chile that they were "igualeh" instead of "iguales".


----------



## Fospia

begoña fernandez said:


> Hello Jose,
> In a recent trip to PR I realized that they change R by L, that is, instead of saying, for example, "mi amor", they say: "mi amol" , just like Cubans, but I didn't notice they leave the "s" out of the words.
> 
> They sound funny to Spaniards.
> Regards,
> BF


 
The Castillian spanish sounds very funny to Cubans as well 


As many have said, the s's at the end are almost always never pronounced.  However, most cubans do pronounce the s's that are in the middle of a word.  For example, "gustas".  Most Cubans would pronounce this as "gustah."   However, in different parts of Cuba some say "guhtah".  In this case, the 's' is faintly pronounced, however it is not completely neglected.  I have heard many other Carribean speakers who would say "guta".  It's rather difficult to explain over the computer.  Interestingly enough, there are some Cubans who pronounce certain words as a Spaniard would.  "Zapato"  or "almuelzo" can be pronounced as "thapato" and "almueltho".  The accent would depend on the province I would say.


----------



## Ynez

It's many of us who say "guhtah", but you need to come here to hear it. It's not the accent shown on TV.


----------



## maghanish2

Hola!

Esta pregunta se trata de el acento de los argentinos.  He oído que en Argentina so dicen las "s", pero es esto verdad?  Por ejemplo, estas palabras se pronuncian así?:

*castellano = catellano*
*esperanza = eperanza*
*estas = eta*

Quiero saber si esto es lo que hacen en todas partes de Argentina o solamente en Buenos Aires, por ejemplo.  También no dicen _todas_ las "s", o solamente en algunas situaciones?

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,


maghanish2 said:


> *¡*Hola!
> Esta pregunta se trata de el acento de los argentinos. He oído que en Argentina so dicen las "s", ¿pero es esto verdad? Por ejemplo, *¿*estas palabras se pronuncian así?:
> Quiero saber si esto es lo que hacen en todas partes de Argentina o solamente en Buenos Aires, por ejemplo. También no dicen _todas_ las "s", *¿*o solamente en algunas situaciones?
> *¡*Gracias por la ayuda!


 
It is not that they don't pronounce the final "s" in a syllable, it's just that they aspirate this consonant, like you pronounce your _/h/_.
Ca*s*tellano = _/ka*h*teshzáno/ <—These phonemes, in italics, I mean them in English; for instance, the /z/ should be buzzed._

It is courious that, very often, instead of fusing a final "s" with the intial "s" of an inmediatelly following word, they pronounce them separately:
E*s*to*s* *s*alones = _/É*h*to*h* *s*alóneh/_

However, I'm not an Argentinian, so let's wait for one of them to clarify this better.

Regards


----------



## Rayines

Búkarus said:


> However, I'm not an Argentinian, so let's wait for one of them to clarify this better.
> 
> Regards


Impossible to explain it better .
In some provinces, though, some "s" are strongly pronnounced (Jujuy, for instance).


----------



## jmx

En realidad lo dicho sobre Argentina sirve también, con pequeñas diferencias, para la mayoría de dialectos del español, aunque no todos.


----------



## Búkarus

jmartins said:


> En realidad lo dicho sobre Argentina sirve también, con pequeñas diferencias, para la mayoría de dialectos del español, aunque no todos.


That may be indeed. But this detail of not joining a final "s" with the next word's initial "s" is quite typical of people from the Southern Cone.

In the Caribbean (including nothern Colombia and most Venezuela), they aspirate (and even eliminate) every final "s" except when it is followed by an initial "s". That also happens in Peru and Spain, as far as I know, like in this example (the apostrophe indicating an omitted sound):
Estaba*s* *s*uspirando = _/ehtába*'* *s*uhpirando/_ or even: _/e'tába' su'pirando/_

It seems only a few countries (Mexico, Colombia, Ecuador, Bolivia) clearly pronounce final "s".

Another curiosity: In Colombia, daily speech in the region around Cali and colloquial very fast speech in the Santanderes (my homeland), tend to aspirate initial "s" : 
Estabas *s*uspirando = _/estábas *h*uspirando/_ = _You were sighing._


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, así que, pero cuáles son las reglas para cuando se pronuncia y cuando NO se pronuncia las "s"?

Porque creo que no todos los "s" se aspiran, no? Es sólo antes de un consonante o qué?

Gracias por la ayuda. Voy a viajar a Argentina y necesito pronunciar mis palabras como ellos para que me comprendan mejor. También para que yo pueda sentir más como un argentino.


----------



## The Lol

No hay reglas en estos casos, son particularidades de cada región. Yo te aconsejaría que pronuncies normalmente, es poco probable que no te entiendan.


----------



## Búkarus

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias, así que, pero entonces *¿*cuáles son las reglas para cuando se pronuncia y cuando NO se pronuncia las "s"?
> 
> Porque creo que no todos los "s" se aspiran, *¿*no? *¿*Es sólo antes de un*a* consonante o qué?
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda. Voy a viajar a Argentina y necesito pronunciar mis las palabras como ellos para que me comprendan mejor. También para que yo pueda sentir*me* más como un argentino.


Well, Maghanish, you can aspirate every final "s" then, but you should learn to pronounce their "y / ll" sound too, which is like a buzzed "sh" instead of a "y". 

However, it is not that necessary. In fact, you might get more easily understood if pronouncing the standard ways.

Good luck


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias por la ayuda.

Sí, ya sé cómo pronuncian "y/ll", pero no en la palabra *necesitar* no se lo pronuncia *neceitar *, sino exactamente como se lo escribe, no?

Espero que me comprendan!


----------



## Rayines

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias por la ayuda.
> 
> Sí, ya sé cómo pronuncian "y/ll", pero no en la palabra *necesitar* no se lo pronuncia *neceitar *, sino exactamente como se lo escribe, no?
> 
> Espero que me comprendan!


Hola maghanish2: ¡No, solamente el tema es con la "s" antes de una consonante (Como en toda*s l*a*s q*ue te marqué en violeta)!, no ante*s d*e una vocal. Por eso lo notas en terminacione*s p*revias a una palabra que empieza con consonante, o en palabra*s c*omo mo*sc*a, pero no en las "s" previas a una vocal, como "necesitar". Allí la*s p*ronunciamo*s n*ormalmente. 
¡Además, nos encanta oír las eses bien pronunciadas!


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias Rayines.  Me gusta cómo lo marcaste para mí.  Jaja.

Pero, les encanta oírlas bien pronunciadas?  Pero creí que no los pronunciaron.  Ahora estoy un poco confundido.  Lo siento!


----------



## Adge

maghanish2 said:


> Pero, les encanta oírlas bien pronunciadas? Pero creí que no los pronunciaron. Ahora estoy un poco confundido. Lo siento!


 
¿A poco no te gusta escuchar hablar a los ingleses?  Justo porque no pronuncian mucho las eses, les gusta oír que alguien las pronuncie bien. Creo que a todos nos gusta ecuchar a alguien que hable como un acento que sea diferente al que tenemos.
Saludos.


----------



## bieq

Rayines said:


> Hola maghanish2: ¡No, solamente el tema es con la "s" antes de una consonante (Como en toda*s l*a*s q*ue te marqué en violeta)!, no ante*s d*e una vocal. Por eso lo notas en terminacione*s p*revias a una palabra que empieza con consonante, o en palabra*s c*omo mo*sc*a, pero no en las "s" previas a una vocal, como "necesitar". Allí la*s p*ronunciamo*s n*ormalmente.
> ¡Además, nos encanta oír las eses bien pronunciadas!


 
Hola,

En Chile decimos, cuando se habla rápido, [nesehitar]  Y lo mismo sucede con las s's delante de una consonante.

Locura, ¿no?

Ben


----------



## Rayines

Adge said:


> ¿A poco no te gusta escuchar hablar a los ingleses?  Justo porque no pronuncian mucho las eses, les gusta oír que alguien las pronuncie bien. Creo que a todos nos gusta ecuchar a alguien que hable como un acento que sea diferente al que tenemos.
> Saludos.


¡Tal cual! 



bieq said:


> Hola,
> 
> En Chile decimos, cuando se habla rápido, [nesehitar]  Y lo mismo sucede con las s's delante de una consonante.
> 
> Locura, ¿no? *: ¡Cómo va a ser locura! (No debí decir "normal" )*
> 
> Ben


----------



## maghanish2

Hola!

Tengo otras preguntas pequeñas sobre este tema.

Si la s está en el final de una palabra, se pronuncia como la h inglesa?  Por ejemplo:

*Qué querés hacer esta mes?  *(yo sé que la s en _esta_ no se pronuncia, pero qué tal la s en _mes_?)

También, la h no cuenta como un consonante, no?  Por ejemplo se pronunciaría bien la s en la frase *querés hacer*, no?

Espero que me comprendan.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## coquis14

Sí , muchos no lo perciben , los porteños muchas veces ponen como una especie de "J" equivalente al sonido de la "H" en inglés aunque no tiene que ver necesariamente con la "S" al final de la palabra.

Saludos


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias coquis14, pero estoy un poco confundido.  Se pronuncian las s's al final de la palabra?  Qué tal delante de una h?


----------



## Rayines

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias coquis14, pero estoy un poco confundido. Se pronuncian las s's al final de la palabra? Qué tal delante de una h?


Mayormente sí, se pronuncia, porque la "h" es muda: "¿Qué queré*s* hacer? Yo la pronuncio claramente. Sin embargo, como bien dice coquis, algunas personas la aspiran, pero depende de la zona de la Argentina.


----------



## coquis14

Rayines said:


> Mayormente sí, se pronuncia, porque la "h" es muda: "¿Qué queré*s* hacer? Yo la pronuncio claramente. Sin embargo, como bien dice coquis, algunas personas la aspiran, pero depende de la zona de la Argentina.


 Definitivamente , cualquier persona que haya pisado alguna vez una escuela tiene la obligación , moral , de  pronunciar la "S" al final de la palabra.

Saludos


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias.  Creo que comprendo todas las reglas ahora.  Así que si solamente quiero decir *adiós *sí pronuncia la ese final?


----------



## Rayines

maghanish2 said:


> Muchas gracias. Creo que comprendo todas las reglas ahora. Así que si solamente quiero decir *adiós *sí pronuncia la ese final?


Psí.


----------



## maghanish2

Lo siento, pero tengo una pregunta más.  Cuando la letra *z* hace el mismo sonido de *s*, por ejemplo en la palabra *conozco*?

Y también he escuchado a algunas grabaciones de argentinos hablando y parece que algunos cambian las eses a haches inglesas MUY fuertes, otros parecen simplemente no decir la ese ni ningún otro sonido, y algunas personas pronuncian las eses muy bien y claras.  Esto me confunde y depende de la región, o sencillamente la persona individual?

Gracias de antemano de nuevo!


----------



## coquis14

Tus dudas no están erradas ni tampoco tus suposiciones , va a depender de todas esas variantes que mencionaste.En el caso de la "Z", en Argentina ,como en otros paises sudamericanos, es pronunciada de la misma manera que la "S" no puedo recordar excepciones.Los españoles si hacen la debida pronunciación de la "Z" en la mayoría de los casos.

Saludos


----------



## estemero

Permítanme que me meta en esta discusión a pesar de no ser argentino. Creo que lo que aquí he leído puede ser exportado a otras zonas de América y de España.
maghanish2, me parece interesante que te apetezca profundizar en la pronunciación del idioma en una región en particular pero yo no te aconsejaría que intentaras emularlo. Cuando un argentino viene a España habla con acento argentino y yo no entendería que intentara imitar mi acento. Es verdad que al cabo de un tiempo su acento se iría aproximando más al mío e incluso utilizaría expresiones de aquí pero seguiría siendo genuinamente argentino. Y eso es bonito. Yo soy incapaz de hablar como hablan los andaluces o los canarios pero los entiendo perfectamente y ellos me entienden a mí. Yo no podré nunca hablar el inglés con acento inglés. Mi acento será siempre "typical spanish". ¿Es eso un problema?


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias coquis14, así que la "z" en Argentina sigue las mismas reglas de la "s", no?

Y sabés cuáles regiones aspiran la "s" mucho, cuáles la pronuncian claramente, y cuáles simplemente no la pronuncian?  Lo siento por preguntar tanto pero quiero saber porque este teme me intersa mucho.

Estemero, no es un problema para nada.  Pero yo simplemente quiero mejorar mi pronunciación para que los nativos me comprendan mejor.  Y porque voy a viajar a Argentina, creo que debería tentar de imitar el acento de allá primero.  Eso sólo es mi opinión.  Espero que me comprendas!


----------



## coquis14

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias coquis14, así que la "z" en Argentina sigue las mismas reglas de la "s", no?
> 
> Y sabés cuáles regiones aspiran la "s" mucho, cuáles la pronuncian claramente, y cuáles simplemente no la pronuncian? Lo siento por preguntar tanto pero quiero saber porque este teme me intersa mucho.
> 
> Estemero, no es un problema para nada. Pero yo simplemente quiero mejorar mi pronunciación para que los nativos me comprendan mejor. Y porque voy a viajar a Argentina, creo que debería intentar de imitar el acento de allá primero. Eso sólo es mi opinión. Espero que me comprendas!


 Los que no la pronuncian o la aspiran son personas sin educación ,tal vez por una cuestión de "rapidez" la gente del litoral (Corrientes , Misiones , etc.) es la que más omite la "S" y a veces se hace muy difícil de entender una conversación entre ellos.Los que más la pronuncian , diría yo , son los habitantes del norte ya que tienen una manera de hablar muy lenta y pausada que a mí en particular se me hace muy agradable.Después entre el centro* y el sur no hay diferencia (casi) en la forma de hablar , rápida pero más entendible.En cuyo (San luis , Mendoza , etc.) también es muy raro escuchar a alguién omitiendo la "S" .Esa es mi opinión.

*Exceptuando Cordoba , el cordobés tiene un acento muy particular y difícil de describir, único diría yo ,tendrás que oirlo en persona.Ésta es una parodia muy buena.

Saludos


----------



## estemero

maghanish2 said:


> Estemero, no es un problema para nada.  Pero yo simplemente quiero mejorar mi pronunciación para que los nativos me comprendan mejor.  Y porque voy a viajar a Argentina, creo que debería tentar de imitar el acento de allá primero.  Eso sólo es mi opinión.  Espero que me comprendas!



Lo comprendo. Lo que intentaba explicar es que dudo que te hagas entender mejor si intentas imitar su acento o su forma de pronunciar. La musicalidad particular de un sitio al hablar se obtiene escuchando y viviendo entre la gente de allí (de ese sitio). Hace falta interiorizarlo y hacerlo propio. Si no, parecerá una imitación (y lo será). A lo mejor me equivoco pero no creo que exista un libro que defina de forma normativa la forma de hablar de los argentinos, ni de ningún otro sitio. Si tú vas a aprender español a Argentina y vas a pasar allí el tiempo suficiente, terminarás adoptando las formas argentinas pero dudo que eso pueda aprenderse a solas en casa.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias por la expliación!  Así que, en Buenos Aires, se pronuncian los eses bien, porque está en el centro más o menos, no?

Creo que comprendo tu consejo estemero, y obviamente no puedo hacer mi acento perfecto si no estoy en el país, pero sólo quiero intentar.


----------



## la zarzamora

coquis14 said:


> Definitivamente , cualquier persona que haya pisado alguna vez una escuela tiene la obligación , moral , de pronunciar la "S" al final de la palabra.
> 
> Saludos


 
No tiene nada que ver con eso. Y obligación moral es otra cosa. No sea absurdo querido compatriota.


----------



## la zarzamora

Adge said:


> ]¿A poco no te gusta escuchar hablar a los ingleses?[/B]  Justo porque no pronuncian mucho las eses, les gusta oír que alguien las pronuncie bien. Creo que a todos nos gusta ecuchar a alguien que hable como un acento que sea diferente al que tenemos.
> Saludos.


 
No entiendo la frase en negrita...
Y los mexicanos pronuncian demasiado las eses, no poco.


----------



## coquis14

la zarzamora said:


> No tiene nada que ver con eso. Y obligación moral es otra cosa. No sea absurdo querido compatriota.


A ver... si yo digo "do"(2) y "tre"(3) creo que si hay que ver  una falta de educación presente ,esa no es una manera correcta de hablar en niungún lado, al decir obligación "moral" intenté exagerar un poco.


----------



## maghanish2

Lo siento por preguntar tanto, pero se pronuncia las zetas como las eses, no?  Entonces, en la palabra *conozco*, la zeta se aspira?


----------



## jmx

maghanish2 said:


> Lo siento por preguntar tanto, pero se pronuncia las zetas como las eses, no? Entonces, en la palabra *conozco*, la zeta se aspira?


Sí, en todas las regiones donde se aspiran, se aspiran igual las zetas que las eses. Incluso en regiones de España donde se distingue z/s antes de vocal, si se aspiran después de vocal, se aspiran ambas.


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias por la ayuda jmartins!


----------



## STAREI

Pues lo mejor que puedes hacer es pronunciar todas las s, no necesariamente necesitas el acento del país a donde viags!

en México se pronuncian todas las s.


----------



## caniho

It's amazing the things you can read here. Learning a language is all about trying yo imitate the way native speakers speak.

Just my two cents: in Southern Spain the rule is quite simple: you don't pronounce any -s unless a vowel follows, and even there a lot of people aspirate it. That's not considered uneducated by the way.


----------



## Búkarus

Hi again,
For example, in Colombia, you would need to learn at least five sets of rules to pronounce letter "s" like a Colombian, each set from a different Colombian region. And there are several variations (strongly or weakly fricative, affricate, aspirated, absent, buzzed, hissed -even whistled-, etc.) as well as conditions (before or after a vowel, near a sonorant consonant, unstressed syllables, careless speech, etc.). Not considering the speaker's gender and even their sexual orientation .

Only a good comediant will get to do that. Maybe acting or mimic classes would be useful .

If you asked any other Spanish-speaker about Argentinian pronunciation of letter S, you would probably be told that they basically hiss it before any vowel and strongly aspire it after any vowel.

I was wondering... maybe you should be carefiul when making an effort to pronounce just like the natives of a particular region; instead of making them feel comfortable, you might be interpreted as if you were aping them. Only when it is clearly evident that your pronunciation has been influenced by the region's people's natural speech, it can result even flattering to them.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## maghanish2

Tengo una pregunta más sobre el acento argentino.  También se aspiran las "x"?  
por ejemplo, en la palabra "explicar", se aspira ese "x"?  Para que suene más como "e(h)plicar"?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Noel Oderfla

maghanish2 said:


> Hola!
> 
> Esta pregunta se trata de el acento de los argentinos. He oído que en Argentina so dicen las "s", pero es esto verdad? Por ejemplo, estas palabras se pronuncian así?:
> 
> *castellano = catellano*
> *esperanza = eperanza*
> *estas = eta*
> 
> Quiero saber si esto es lo que hacen en todas partes de Argentina o solamente en Buenos Aires, por ejemplo. También no dicen _todas_ las "s", o solamente en algunas situaciones?
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda!


 
What? Absolutely NOT! This is how poor people or people without instruction speak. All the words must be correctly pronounced. And I think this applies to any language.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

maghanish2 said:


> Tengo una pregunta más sobre el acento argentino.  También se aspiran las "x"?
> por ejemplo, en la palabra "explicar", se aspira ese "x"?  Para que suene más como "e(h)plicar"?
> 
> Gracias de antemano!



sí se suele aspirar
Pero te quiero aclarar que las variaciones no solo son regionales, también vas a escuchar variaciones entre barrios, entre familias, y también entre individuos.  Lo que te puedo decir en general es que en Buenos Aires las s nunca se enfatiza.  Puede aspirarse o pronunciarse muy suavemente.  Y claro personas de otros países quizás ni siquiera la oigan, pero la s está allí.  Hay algunas personas que no la pronuncian en absoluto, pero eso es considerado hablar mal, o es usado con intención humorística.

Lo mismo pasa con la x: nunca decimos eksplicar marcando la k y la s. POdemos decir una x muy suave, o aspirada como la s.
Salvo que queramos marcar una dicción muy exagerada.


----------



## duvija

Ok, even in Buenos Aires they pronounce the 's' (in syllable final, remember) more than we do. We recognize a 'porteño' instantly, due to that sibilant that grinds in our ears.

I'm afraid you'll have to learn a little about 'syllable structure', in orden to know which one is a final 's' (or as they told you, before a consonant, but then it doesn't include word final). Final 's' are more or less pronounced. All those syll. final 's' are actually  , as it is pronounced in English. 

Before velars, -> [j] (well, not the 'j' in the phonetic alphabet, because it's an [í ])

We never skip an s between vowels. The following vowel doesn't have a glottal stop before it.

Also, we compact the words in a sentence way more than English, so a final 's' will likely be the onset of the next syllable, if that syllable starts with a vowel, therefore is pronounced like a normal s (ellos hacen= [eshosasen -> e.sho.sa.sen]).

It's not likely we'll skip'em all together. That quality is more Caribean than Southern cone speech.

There is variation, of course, but what I told you is for the majority of people.


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta tan rápida.  Entiendo que las pronunciaciones se pueden variar hasta en la misma casa, pero es bueno saber la regla general.


----------



## k-in-sc

Weren't you going to Argentina two years ago?! If you haven't been, just find some argentinos to talk to around here, there are plenty!


----------



## JorgeHoracio

maghanish2 said:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta tan rápida.  Entiendo que las pronunciaciones se pueden variar hasta en la misma casa, pero es bueno saber la regla general.


Si es que hay una regla general para la Argentina, seríaalgo así como Pronunciar la s sin remarcarla.  de la manera como te salga más relajado y natural.  La mayoría, como te dije, la pronunciamos muy suave, casi inaudible, aunque algunos la aspiremos y otros no.

Entiendo que hablamos de la gente que pretende hablar correctamente, como gente del común medianamente educada.

No pronunciarla en absoluto es signo de muy escasa instrucción.  Había hace años una publicidad de calefactores donde la protagonista decía "En tre minuto calentamo el ambiente".  Era un efecto para provocar risas ... muy poca gente habla de ese modo.


----------



## friasc

Hola, quizás éste no sea el hilo adecuado para plantear esta duda pero creo que tiene relación con el tema indicado. Yo no soy argentino tampoco he vivido en Argentina, pero he notado en algunas ocasiones (viendo partidos de futbol con comentaristas argentinos, viendo cine argentino etc) que almenso algunos hispanohablantes argentinos tienden a pronunciar las letras 's'y 'z' como la 's' inglesa de 'pleasure'. Por si quieren confirmar ésto, vean la película 'diarios de motocicleta'. Hay un momento en que Ernesto Guevara y su compañero de ruta Alberto Granado paran en un taller de autos. Guevara enumera todos los problemas que tiene su moto, y después Granado añade (de broma) 'y yo con el traste a la miseria hermano!' La pronunciación de la palabra 'miseria' suena a 'mi /ʒ/ eria'.

Hay alguien que me pueda confirmar ésto? O es un delirio mío?


----------



## friasc

pd: debía haber precisado, lo que quiero saber es si esa pronunciación es acorde al patrón argentino 'normal' o no. Gracias!


----------



## duvija

friasc said:


> pd: debía haber precisado, lo que quiero saber es si esa pronunciación es acorde al patrón argentino 'normal' o no. Gracias!


 

Nunca lo escuché, al menos tan claramente. Lo que me atrevo a decir es que como tenemos un solo sonido para la s/c/z nos podemos dar el lujo de expandirlo para el lado que sea, sonoro, africado o lo que nos salga. (Creo que en esto lo que vale para Argentina, también vale para Uruguay, aunque nosotros nos tragamos las s finales de sílaba algo más que los porteños).


----------



## lechuguita

Búkarus said:


> That may be indeed. But this detail of not joining a final "s" with the next word's initial "s" is quite typical of people from the Southern Cone.
> 
> 
> It seems only a few countries (Mexico, Colombia, Ecuador, Bolivia) clearly pronounce final "s".


 
En México también hay lugares donde NO se pronuncia la "s"


----------



## nand-o

friasc said:


> Hola, quizás éste no sea el hilo adecuado para plantear esta duda pero creo que tiene relación con el tema indicado. Yo no soy argentino tampoco he vivido en Argentina, pero he notado en algunas ocasiones (viendo partidos de futbol con comentaristas argentinos, viendo cine argentino etc) que almenso algunos hispanohablantes argentinos tienden a pronunciar las letras 's'y 'z' como la 's' inglesa de 'pleasure'. Por si quieren confirmar ésto, vean la película 'diarios de motocicleta'. Hay un momento en que Ernesto Guevara y su compañero de ruta Alberto Granado paran en un taller de autos. Guevara enumera todos los problemas que tiene su moto, y después Granado añade (de broma) 'y yo con el traste a la miseria hermano!' La pronunciación de la palabra 'miseria' suena a 'mi /ʒ/ eria'.
> 
> Hay alguien que me pueda confirmar ésto? O es un delirio mío?


Hola:
¿Estás seguro de que es /ʒ/? Ten en cuenta que es la pronunciación típica argentina de la "ll" o la "y". Y pronunciar "milleria" con acento argentino por "miseria" se me hace raro.

El problema es que el paso de /s/ a /ʒ/ rara vez es directo y tendría que hacerse por una sonorización previa de una intermedia /ʃ/ (vuestra "sh" en shame)

/s/ --- /ʃ/ --- /ʒ/ 

Ese paso de s a sh se da en las eses típicas del norte de España (País Vasco y Navarra) o su diáspora madrileña. (Cualquiera que piense en el tópico madrileño "aquí no pasha nà, shabesh"). 

Pero eso no ocurre con las eses en América, no se pronuncian en posición tan retrasada como en España; el paso a sh es más difícil. Y por tanto, también, a su par sonoro /ʒ/


----------



## Rayines

Hola: No es totalmente extraña esa pronunciación de "misheria" en el lunfardo. Por ejemplo, en los tangos, es común esa pronunciación de la "s". No sé cómo suena en la película que dio origen a la pregunta.


----------



## friasc

Gracias por las respuestas. De hecho, hasta donde he podido notar, la pronunciación de las 's' como 'sh' no se da de manera sistemática en los argentinos, más bien me parece que esa 'sh' se les escapa a veces sin querer (por supuesto, no soy ninguna autoridad en el tema ni nada). En fin sólo quería saber si es un defecto ling:uístico corriente en Argentina, un poco por el estilo de la tendencia mexicana de agregar las 's' a final de palabra donde no van ('bañastes' en vez de 'bañaste' etc).


----------



## k-in-sc

There's a discussion of "bañastes"  on here somewhere too.


----------



## gringuitoloco

I lived in Argentina for a year. As far as "s" pronunciation goes, the last s in a word that isn't between two vowels is "optional" as far as Argentines are concerned. But it doesn't have to be within one word:
Sos un gato is pronounced "sos un gato"
but Sos feo, eh? is pronounced "soj feo, eh?"
or....Que ajco" instead of que asco. as long as the last s isn't surrounded by vowels, you don't have to worry about it. But that doesn't mean you always ignore them. I stayed with a family where the daughter said "ajco" but the mom said "asco"...

And that was just in Buenos Aires....the accents are different from Jujuy or Cordoba.

And they like to travel within the different provinces, so you may run into someone fro Cordoba in B.A. and have great difficulty understanding him. (I know I did at first)
Especially those from Cordoba. They have crazy accents, weird pronunciations (a rolled r sound is zh), pretty much never pronounce letters they don't have to, and speak either really softly, or really loudly....



(This is all from my experience over a year and may not be 100% typical)

All in all, I would say if you are in "La villa" or something, don't worry about s pronunciation. If you are just in downtown or a less rural city, half and half is more natural =)


----------



## duvija

gringitoloco said:


> Sos un gato is pronounced "sos un gato"
> but Sos feo, eh? is pronounced "soj feo, eh?"
> or....Que ajco" instead of que asco. as long as the last s isn't surrounded by vowels, you don't have to worry about it. But that doesn't mean you always ignore them. I stayed with a family where the daughter said "ajco" but the mom said "asco"...
> 
> (This is all from my experience over a year and may not be 100% typical)
> 
> =)


 
True. Imagine Uruguayans listening to those 's' (in sílaba final position, that's what you mean when you say 'not between vowels') piercing their ears. Many 'porteños' have way more [s] in that position than we do... Amazing.


----------



## secondchances???

ADIOS  como lo lea, lo dice, eso es castellano. 
Que en algunas regiones o países se hable de otra manera no quita que sea buen o mal castellano son regionalismos.
¿Habrá que respetarlos!?


----------



## duvija

secondchances??? said:


> ADIOS como lo lea, lo dice, eso es castellano.
> Que en algunas regiones o países se hable de otra manera no quita que sea buen o mal castellano son regionalismos.
> ¿Habrá que respetarlos!?


 

No entiendo tu pregunta. Por supuesto tenemos que respetarlos. Son hablantes nativos, ¿no?

Tampoco entiendo lo del 'ADIOS'. La D casi no se pronuncia y la S final, depende de la zona donde estén.


----------



## secondchances???

No comments. Amigo Ud. es uruguayo y sabe como se lee en español, ahora si su manera de hablar difiere de la mía ya es otra cosa. Dejemoslo así.


----------



## More od Solzi

En Badajoz pronuncian el nombre de la ciudad: Badajó.


----------



## Istriano

In the Argentinian soap opera I'm watching (Lobo; on El Trece), they only aspirate syllable-final S's within a word, and never the ones at the end of a word:

_vi*s*te _[vihte]
_vos _[vos]
_las cosas_ [las'kosas]
_las mo*s*cas_ [las'mohkas]

This may be a pattern of the upper middle class Bonarense speech, but I'm not 100% sure.
I've heard the aspiration of word final S only in the expression _es que..._ [ehke].


----------



## gringuitoloco

If you listen to any Argentine soccer games, during the chanting, they always say "¡vamo' vamo', Argentina! ¡Vamo' vamo', a ganar!" This is the best example that I can think of to say that the syllable-final S at the end of the word also gets cut.


----------



## sal62

That is because the "futbolero" slang.
Lo que creo importante de este hilo es:
1) No traten de imitar las pronunciaciones de cada región; ellas vendrán solitas hacia los visitantes, sin pedir permiso.(no importando si eres hispanoparlante o no)
2) Las diferencias son tan frecuentes y en tal variedad que dentro de una familia puedes encontrar diferencias.
Saludos


----------



## JorgeHoracio

concuerdo absolutamente
Si tuviéramos que explicar aquí todas las variantes y las sutilezas sería interminable ... hay que relajarse y disfrutar las variaciones ... poco a poco uno se va a adaptar a un estilo de pronunciaicón entre todos los posibles.  En todo caso, una meta posible (pero tomará tiempo) para un hablante nativo de otra lengua es ir aprendiendo qué rasgos de su pronunciación debe evitar para no evidenciar que no es nativo.  Casi seguro, y si es muy bueno en esto, aun así pasará por una etapa en que le digan "usted no es de aquí verdad?" pero pensando que proablemente proviene de otro país hispanohablante.

Pero lo más notorio no va a estar en las S, ya que como se ha repetido aquí, hay varios estilos diferentes dentro de la argentina y aun dentro de la misma ciudad de Buenos Aires.

A un angloparlante lo ponen más en evidencia otras cosas: entonación de la frase, emisión de las vocales, las R, las L ...


----------



## sal62

Exacto, la mayor dificultad del angloparlante es la r, rr y l, y pensar que la tienen tan cerca en frases como: we´ve got to get in to get out, las t de esta frase suenan casi iguales a nuestra r intermedia. solo tendrían que escuchar  the carpet crawlers para entender lo que digo.


----------

